# cpt code for a styloidectomy



## crusanchin (May 12, 2016)

May 12,2016

Does anyone know what code can be used for a styloidectomy? rt styloid process resected.


----------



## terry4162 (Jul 7, 2016)

Per the Academy you should be using unlisted code 21499.


----------

